# report



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

got out east of portofino and fished for about 2 hours and didnt catch sh#t, wind east southeast water muddy, still to cold but did drive way past the gate where the road was closed just doing some scouting, , no fleas either was using fresh shrimp, hope this helps someone , maybe this weekend will be better with the warm weather moving in, I new I should have gone riding instead!!!!!!!


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

Fished about 6 hours today and not even a bite! Using shrimp and caught lots of fleas!!!


----------



## getbent (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah Im still trying to figure the whole sand flea thing out ive got a rake I just havent learned how to find the fleas yet but i will keep trying ive only had little sucess one here one there kind of thing ?


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

I think one big thing is the water temp! It needs to hurry up and warm up!!!


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

got in the water about 11 and had 5 by 1pm then moved several times to get to my limit.. actually two of us so we kept a dozen.. most normal sized fish.. tho 2 were quite large.. one right at 16 and another just under 17..



plenty of fleas... they are right on the edge and quite deep... if you don't have a rake that will penetrate you will not get any..



also caught a 2' Bluefish.. the first I have caught in quite a while.. 2 Redfish.. both slot... and 4 puppy drum..



the water was somewhat murky but I thought the conditions quite favorable.... 



Fishermon called this one.... he knows Pompano conditions BEFORE he sees them.. Thanks!



you might try it again tomorrow... I suggest between 11 and 1


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

we were a little west of portofino today at 8:30 and in four hours the only 

actionI got wasabout 20 fleas and some repositioning of my lines.

it was pretty rough today


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

> *Rick Shaw (3/4/2009)*got in the water about 11 and had 5 by 1pm then moved several times to get to my limit.. actually two of us so we kept a dozen.. most normal sized fish.. tho 2 were quite large.. one right at 16 and another just under 17..
> 
> plenty of fleas... they are right on the edge and quite deep... if you don't have a rake that will penetrate you will not get any..
> 
> ...


where were yall at if you dont mind sir


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Never pics or public private beach in Rick's reports.



:boo

Stressless


----------



## Rick Shaw (Dec 23, 2007)

I feel like adopting Jason's philosophy... 



when the Newspaper calls, I will offer a report..



until then you guys know where I will be... catching the fish..



have a good season,

Chris


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

great report.And glad to read it .ps stressless is stressfull.I dont own a camera


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Guys,

Chris gives some of the most technically detailed reports on here. Just b/c one beach produced for him on a certain day doesn't mean it will do the same for you. Understand the conditions, andapply that to where you're fishing. It takes a little time to figure things out, but the fun is in the trying. Rick Shaw, keep those catches coming!!! Tight lines,

-Jason


----------



## chinook (Mar 26, 2008)

Rick Shaw knows his $h!t about pomp fishing. His reports are outstanding. Who need pictures?? We all know what a pomp looks like.


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I think that several folks on here are VERY generous with the information that they provide every Tom, Dick and Harry that can log on to the interweb. I don't expect anyone to give specifics of where they are catching fish on the beach or even which beach they were at; kind of like posting your GPS coordinates for your favorite grouper holes. If people decide to throw you a bone be thankful and don't bitch when their reports aren't specific enough for your liking.


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Appreciate all the reports. I still have not caught any Pompano or fleas this year over here in Destin but I think our beach is a lot shallower or more gradual in the slope after they did that beach renourishment. Last time I was in Navarre, looks like you all have a lot steeper slope and gets deeper quicker. Just my thougths, really dont know for sure. Was talking with someone today who had been over to Navarre last week and said they were catching Pompano and fleas, so know they are there, I am just assuming they are out further here around the Crystal Beach area and I dont want to wade that far - may head up to Navarre one day and try it out.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm with you Sailor50, after the renourishment, the fleas are a little deeper when I find them. It used to be nice to find the colonies right when a wave washes back, but I'm sure we'll get into them soon! I think this year I will be a little smarter and freeze some for this same issue next year. I'm also close to your area, over here in Walton County, and they are few and far between! Good luck next time out!


----------

